

Google Contributes Two Projects To Eclipse Foundation Valued At $5 Million - yanw
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/15/google-contributes-two-projects-to-eclipse-foundation-valued-at-5-million/

======
aberkowitz
It is not clear to me whether Google is doing "ethical talent acquisitions" by
releasing unneeded products, or whether they have just have no need to keep
these projects closed.

